# She's Amazing!



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

I found this girl on one of the betta fish groups on Facebook, she is self taught and only a college student. She takes commissions!










She is SO sweet. You can contact her through her Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/AnnaHowlettArtwork/

She even did one of my goldfish babies.


----------

